# Stihl BG55 Leaking Gas



## G-Mann (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a Stihl BG55 2 stroke leaf blower that leaks gas. After using it yesterday, it started and runs fine. However when I put it back in the garage and came back in, about 20 minutes later, I seen a puddle of gas under the thing. So I put it on the work bench and looked it over. It was leaking out of what am almost sure the vent that is on top of the tank. It is a small round dome with tiny nipples that I think is the tank vent. Even though the gas level was below the vent, you could see it seep gas out of it tracing the leak to the bottom of the machine onto the bench! With the gas level 2 inches below the gas cap, I loosened the cap with the sound of pressure and gas comming out of the cap. For some reason the thing is not venting properly. I can eliminate the problem by simply loosening the cap when not using it, but want to fix the thing right. Does anyone know what needs to be done to get this thing fixed?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It probably is the vent, replacing it should take care of the leak, however the vent is designed to let air into the tank not out. Pressure in the tank is somewhat normal and does not indicate that the vent is bad. Check the hoses as well and make sure none are leaking, if there is pressure in tank it could force fuel to leak out a small pinhole in one of the lines.


----------

